# Texas Skiff Options



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

There's a Maverick on this site out of Galveston


----------



## JohnG (Jan 7, 2018)

WillW said:


> There's a Maverick on this site out of Galveston


Saw that just a bit ago. Thanks and noted


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

With that budget find a clean Maverick HPX-T


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

The skiff market is growing in TX. Keep an eye out and I think you'll be surprised what you might find. I agree with the folks above - the HPX-T is a good option for you. (I wouldn't say this on his listing, but I think the HPX-T in Galveston is under-powered and over-priced.)

There is also a nice Dolphin Renegade down in the valley (maybe South Padre?). If it's still available, it's well below your budget. You'd have plenty left over to customize it and add a jackplate, power pole micro, casting platform, and nice push pole. It's a classic, simple little skiff.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

There is a CLEAN HPX T on 2cool.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2471594


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> There is a CLEAN HPX T on 2cool.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2471594


That price is ridiculous and the motor is a little small for that hull IMO. I hope I don’t hurt any feelers!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> The skiff market is growing in TX. Keep an eye out and I think you'll be surprised what you might find. I agree with the folks above - the HPX-T is a good option for you. (I wouldn't say this on his listing, but I think the HPX-T in Galveston is under-powered and over-priced.)
> 
> There is also a nice Dolphin Renegade down in the valley (maybe South Padre?). If it's still available, it's well below your budget. You'd have plenty left over to customize it and add a jackplate, power pole micro, casting platform, and nice push pole. It's a classic, simple little skiff.


I’ve missed the Renegade. Would you mind sharing? You can PM me if need be. Thank you


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That price is ridiculous and the motor is a little small for that hull IMO. I hope I don’t hurt any feelers!



You'd be surprised. I sold my 2006 Beavertail in 2016 for nearly 90% of what I paid for it. New boats are so insanely priced that it helps the used market.

I agree on the motor. I have a buddy with a Gordon tunnel and the same motor. It does okay, but a 70 would be better.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> You'd be surprised. I sold my 2006 Beavertail in 2016 for nearly 90% of what I paid for it. New boats are so insanely priced that it helps the used market.
> 
> I agree on the motor. I have a buddy with a Gordon tunnel and the same motor. It does okay, but a 70 would be better.


That hull is 11 years old. I bought mine for $10k less with a brand new torsion axle, spare torsion axle, new tires, $1200 cover, HDS9 Touch, all kinds of extras and a super clean 2 stroke 70. For $25k I’d look for a Whipray!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

There’s a beautiful tropical sea Gordon Waterman 16 tunnel with 2016 50 Tohatsu 4 stroke available on this forum....


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Try this for the Renegade. It’s been on there a while. Might be sold. The owner’s name is Troy. He’s a good guy. I tried to buy this skiff three years ago, but he wasn’t selling at the time. 

https://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/d/dolphin-renegade-poling-skiff/6433179866.html

@Stevie is right. There’s a stunning Waterman tunnel on here. Great deal considering the pedigree, condition, and repower!


----------



## JohnG (Jan 7, 2018)

Saw the waterman. I can’t get to 29k right now. Wish I could but gotta keep this 22kish tops.. I’m some weeks from being 100% ready so just getting opinions and looking around. I appreciate all the insight.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Saw the waterman. I can’t get to 29k right now. Wish I could but gotta keep this 22kish tops.. I’m some weeks from being 100% ready so just getting opinions and looking around. I appreciate all the insight.


That Dolphin is pretty sweet...


----------



## ktn78704 (Dec 29, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Hello- about to pull the trigger on my first Skiff. Been spending a bunch of good money standing on others. Time to get my own. I’d be posting out of Rockport area mostly. I’m sorry if this question has been posted before. This would be 100% fly fishing boat. I want simple and clean. Enough power/hull to run across the channels/bay, and need to get fairly shallow as it’s Texas and everyone says you have to. Hoping to stay in the 20-22k range new or used. Was thinking about pulling the trigger on new Heron 16 but waiting 6-7 months sounds terrible. Would love opinions on some options. Also, are there ever boats for sale in Texas? They all seem to be in Florida!!


I ended up going to Florida to get a deal on the skiff I just bought. I looked at a 2002 Whipray Tunnel in Rockport that was pricey, but owner may take offers. Was on Craigslist and posted on Microskiff recently. It’s the perfect skiff for poling and fly fishing in south Texas.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

ktn78704 said:


> I ended up going to Florida to get a deal on the skiff I just bought. I looked at a 2002 Whipray Tunnel in Rockport that was pricey, but owner may take offers. Was on Craigslist and posted on Microskiff recently. It’s the perfect skiff for poling and fly fishing in south Texas.


ktn78704 - what did you end up with? I'm a newbie spending entirely too much time on this forum soaking up opinions and drooling. Saw that Whipray in Aransas Pass, guess that is the one you are talking about? I'm in 78704, too. Cheers!


----------



## ktn78704 (Dec 29, 2017)

I wanted an HB but could not justify the price people were asking. I went with a Maverick HPXT.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

ktn78704 said:


> View attachment 21549
> I wanted an HB but could not justify the price people were asking. I went with a Maverick HPXT.


Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ktn78704 said:


> View attachment 21549
> I wanted an HB but could not justify the price people were asking. I went with a Maverick HPXT.


Nice boat, you will love it.


----------



## ktn78704 (Dec 29, 2017)

I had inquired about a Beavertail, but heard the don’t pole as well as some skiffs. Also people seem happy with Ankona. Both of those skiffs are reasonable new so you can build one how you want.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats and enjoy the new ride. Unverified rumors about Beavertail poling deficiencies are off the mark, however.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

The Mosquito poles very nearly as well as my Whip. I've spent hours on both platforms.


----------



## ktn78704 (Dec 29, 2017)

1800pd Hewes Redfisher and heavy fiberglass pole didn’t seem too bad to maneuver back in the the 90’s. I recently had decided to get back into poling and heard the strike may not pole as well as some skiffs in the 18’ range, but in this day and age kinda just splitting hairs.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

That's why they make $1,000 push poles.


----------



## ktn78704 (Dec 29, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nice boat, you will love it.


Finally have made a couple of trips with the new boat. It does much better in the chop-trimmed down-than I thought it would. I’ve been able to get into places I like to fish even with the low tides we’ve been having lately.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

John G, I've got a 16 waterman sc in Houston


----------



## JohnG (Jan 7, 2018)

POCtied said:


> John G, I've got a 16 waterman sc in Houston


Is it listed on here?


----------



## Darren Beck (Apr 21, 2019)

Hey John G, I am where you were a year ago, looking for a boat for Rockport. Everyone tells me that its too choppy, very windy, there that you need a Dargel or Majek. Is this true? or did your skiff work? They say you get wet and its too tippy when you step etc...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Darren Beck said:


> Hey John G, I am where you were a year ago, looking for a boat for Rockport. Everyone tells me that its too choppy, very windy, there that you need a Dargel or Majek. Is this true? or did your skiff work? They say you get wet and its too tippy when you step etc...


Stop listening to croaker chunkers


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

agree with smack daddy who poles a dargel or majek?


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

skinnydip said:


> agree with smack daddy who poles a dargel or majek?


Idk but I wouldn’t mess with them. Be one strong mofo...probably pissed about life as well.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

Haha yes sir


----------



## Darren Beck (Apr 21, 2019)

Surffshr said:


> Idk but I wouldn’t mess with them. Be one strong mofo...probably pissed about life as well.


Wow, let me try to explain this, nobody would pole a dargel, geez, I'm trying to find out if a poling skiff would work in the Rockport Aransas area due to the terrain, water bottom, wind grass flats we have. People told me that microskiff owners were smarter than bay boat croaker chunkers, is there anyone out there?


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

The response is because those boats are not poling skiffs they are for reaching wading spots and drifting. They are great for that. They do not pole. Any poling skiff esp with tunnel will work for your area. If you are experienced shallow water captain you can fish with out tunnel in your area. I would not advise fishing further south below jfk with out it unless know the country. Anything from a shadow cast to a loaded chittum will work depending on your budget. Nobody was trying to offend you. Dargels and majeks are wet and do not handle big water much better or as well as good skiff with proper spray rails. They are flat bottomed and rough in the chop depending on the model. The skinnier the rougher


----------



## Darren Beck (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh great, thanks for the info, I was looking at the shadowcast very affordable. So can you drift okay in a shadowcast or any other microskiff, see we do not have marsh like port O'Conner or I would have already pulled the trigger


----------



## Darren Beck (Apr 21, 2019)

I hope they have some skiffs at the rock the dock boat show I a fee weeks, I can try it myself.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Darren Beck said:


> Wow, let me try to explain this, nobody would pole a dargel, geez, I'm trying to find out if a poling skiff would work in the Rockport Aransas area due to the terrain, water bottom, wind grass flats we have. People told me that microskiff owners were smarter than bay boat croaker chunkers, is there anyone out there?


I've fished a poling skiff in the Rockport Port A area since 2003. The biggest problem you will have is the Chadbros in their Dargels and Majeks running over your fishing.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes just be smart when crossing aransas bay to get to san jose shoreline when bumpy. Shadow cast is tippy and wetter than some. If you can get used hpx, mitzi or east cape in your price range might be better. Chittum,stilt, and tunnel waterman top of food chain. Glad to help


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

You can drift a TPS, I just am not aware of any that are self bailing. So just be aware that a big roller could come through, swamp and drown you.


----------



## Darren Beck (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I've fished some version of a poling skiff around Rockport since 2001. Yes, I could fish more people and more so on windy days in a big flats boat but who cares....I like to sight fish and pole. I've owned a flat bottom aluminum tunnel hole and fished it all the way from Rockport to 9 Mi hole south of Baffin. Fish catching machine and all I ever needed, as long as I picked my days. Currently have a Mosquito and it's super nice for rough water as the V works well. Great poling skiff too (for sale in classifieds as I'm upgrading to bigger skiff for the family). Had a Dargel 186 Skout and it would run very skinny but the minute you ran too skinny, you were hosed. Just about as rough as my aluminum with that big flat bottom. Have to decide how you want to fish and go with it.


----------



## Darren Beck (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks that's good advice


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

I fish in Rockport out of an old HPX-T. You have to pick your days or sometimes take the longer protected route to get to where you want to go but I have crossed Aransas bay in some nasty chop, it's not fun but you can make it. My dad has a 21 haynie but since I got the maverick we only take out the haynie unless it's terrible wind or more than 3 people wanting to fish. There have been plenty of days is been to windy to fly fish and will drift or anchor up and wade with the maverick. 

I have it set up to run damn near as skinny as any flat bottom texas boat but if do get the maverick stuck I can pull it off rather than hoping some can pull me off or calling an airboat. I have got some haynies and shallow sports stuck and it is no fun.


----------



## Darren Beck (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks so much for the info, I was hoping I could use a skiff there in rockport.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Darren Beck said:


> Thanks so much for the info, I was hoping I could use a skiff there in rockport.


Yep just stay away from the croaker stand.


----------

